# And we are Off 3



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just setting it up

Thanks Barry :kiss:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Early Bird today Sandy  

I hope you manage to have the best holiday ever, just get off and enjoy the hell out of Croatia


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Couldn't sleep Kev,
Up at 4am, been reading since 3am
Too many lists of last minute preparation going round in my head
Almost there now

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't do lists, can't be bothered, Liz makes lists for everything and still stuff gets forgotten.

I must have had my worst nights sleep ever last night, tossing and turning as gently as possible so I didn't wake Liz up as she had to be up at 5:45


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great Sandra. These threads are proving Epic. Lets hope "We are off 3" is a good un! 

Relax and dont get stressed and enjoy the adventure ahead. No two people deserve it more this summer. I hope its everything you want it to be and we all look forward to the updates. I think you should have a back up crew though. Ill tell Michelle Ive been called away on business for 7 weeks if you like.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Croatia? Went years ago in a hire camper, great place! 

Make sure you get ur camper ticket to deive through Slovenia, the fine is quite a bit. Alao don't crash into the side of the autobahn or hit the roof of campside Yoris.... these are also expensive things to do :-(


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you have a look on another motorhome forum that also has an F in it you will see some interesting facts from someone who has just returned from three weeks there.:wink2:

Mike


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Have a great trip Sandra. We are hoping to do Croatia etc in the near future so will be interested to hear about your experiences. Bon voyage........


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As long as you remember Albert, Shadow, his passport, your passports and your money, anything you forget can be bought.
Oh and any medication.

Have a good holiday.

Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Great Sandra. These threads are proving Epic. Lets hope "We are off 3" is a good un!
> 
> Relax and dont get stressed and enjoy the adventure ahead. No two people deserve it more this summer. I hope its everything you want it to be and we all look forward to the updates.* I think you should have a back up crew though.* Ill tell Michelle Ive been called away on business for 7 weeks if you like.


Yeah, yeah, a back-up crew more likely to break down than you are - very useful.

Sandra and Albert have a really good trip:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Camper ticket for Slovenia? Dont remember getting one of them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Camper ticket for Slovenia? Dont remember getting one of them.


If using the motorways you need one of these 
https://www.tolltickets.com/country/slovenia/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Enjoy and be safe, Sandra and Albert. Hope the weatherman is with you.

It's hot in France now and the internet is lousy in most places, (except here in Besancon). Hence little communication in recent weeks. I'm not ignoring you or anyone else! Le Bouveret, Lake Geneva was stunning. Didn't want to leave.

Look forward to hearing all about it!

Love to you both and my friend Shadow.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

barryd said:


> Camper ticket for Slovenia? Dont remember getting one of them.


One of those temp road tax things Barry, the feds stand in the road with binoculars checking and pulled us. Nearly e100 fine. Lost the e1000 deposit on the camper... great trip but expensive :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

VIv never thought you were ignoring anyone 

We've bought a MIFI sim, three months, so hopefully enough added to campsites that have WiFI

Your friend shadow is close clipped all over and resembles a bear, his flowing locks are gone, 

However he dries quicker after swimming, picks up less mud on his walks and it must be cooler for him

Where are you??

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Leffe NL said:


> One of those temp road tax things Barry, the feds stand in the road with binoculars checking and pulled us. Nearly e100 fine. Lost the e1000 deposit on the camper... great trip but expensive :laugh:


So even if you don't go onto motor ways

You still need one?.

If so where do you buy one?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> So even if you don't go onto motor ways
> 
> You still need one?.
> 
> ...


Only for motorways Sandra
https://www.tolltickets.com/country/slovenia/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

aldra said:


> So even if you don't go onto motor ways
> 
> You still need one?.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandra, sorry there, i was misleading. I just googled it and it's only for motorways. Which may explain why we didn't get busted on the way down there.

If you do go by motorway, apparently you can buy them at petrol stations.

What's your plan btw? Are you going all the way to Dubrovnik? It's stunning!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully we are 

But we will post our journey 

Unfortunately photos may be scarce 

Because I can only post one photo at a time on the iPad 

And we haven't sussed out the iPhone 

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't forget to drive with your headlights on in Slovenia; had a very irate policeman scream and shout at me and when I didn't understand he reached through the window and turned on my headlights snarling "you are in Slovenia now". Lucky not to get a ticket but he did have his hands full with an accident and a couple of rear end shunts that resulted in the traffic suddenly stopping.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck with the journey Sandra. 

I'm off tomorrow too. Not sailing (Rosslare-Cherbourg) till Monday but starting out tomorrow. 

I do lists - in a big way! Just to put in the last-minute stuff n tank up with water. Then lunch with the kids and I'm off. 

Bon voyage!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Have a good trip Jean, and you too Sandra.

Going anywhere nice Jean ? Did you come up with a solution for your damp problem, or are you heading south to dry the van out!
Stay safe and have a great time. Keep us up to date.

Davy


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Have a good trip Sandra, looking forward to reading your posts. Could be one of our destinations next year, fingers crossed. 
Enjoy
Jan x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Arrived at peterbourgh 

A CL, (Caravan club ) Hill farm, a pick your own fruit farm that sells local produce 

Very pleasant location, peaceful site

We usually stay here as its about 150 miles from home, via the A1, which is a rather pleasant route unlike the M6

Prices have gone up, it's £14 with electric 

But we did pass several lay-bys off rd that you could spend the night for free, some with food cafes 

I'll post a photo tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now at Folkestone 

Staying at the Black Bull CT19 5NX overnight on the car park, about 3 1/2 miles from the tunnel 

Free if you use the pub, food served all day, including all day breakfast 

It's not a posh pub but is a very friendly one

Part of a chain, Hungry horse 

We had steak pie, chips and peas

Two meals for £8.50, and very good they are too"
I won't be able to eat it all


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Now at Folkestone
> 
> Staying at the Black Bull CT19 5NX overnight on the car park, about 3 1/2 miles from the tunnel
> 
> ...


Doggy bag, if not for Shadow for your supper :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At £4 25 a meal no need for supper !!

I'll take Shadow a little bit but it's not part of his diet 

Not part of mine either but there you go 

No washing up , early night ready for tomorrows journey, maybe watch a video 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> At £4 25 a meal no need for supper !!
> 
> I'll take Shadow a little bit but it's not part of his diet
> 
> ...


I know, its always very exciting before you get onto the train.
have a good journey, hope there´s no bother at the other end.
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> VIv never thought you were ignoring anyone
> 
> We've bought a MIFI sim, three months, so hopefully enough added to campsites that have WiFI
> 
> ...


At the moment, Langres, heading towards Chalons en Champagne or Epernay Tuesday or Weds. Which way you going?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in the middle of the Irish Sea/English Channel, who knows? Think my damp is sorted but only time will tell.... 

Stayed last night at a small campsite, the trading post, about 50m short of Rosslare. 

Then discovered that my lists had let me down - no dressing gown! 

Still, a wee detour into Wexford (looks like it's worth a longer stay) solved that problem. 

And, true to form, I was stopped and asked where a particular bank was! 

I'll wave North when I land tomorrow Sandra!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good luck and dont try to do too much to quick!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Arrived at peterbourgh
> 
> A CL, (Caravan club ) Hill farm, a pick your own fruit farm that sells local produce
> 
> ...


You were only 20 miles away from us!:frown2:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you take dogs in the pub Sandra?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Earth to Sandra????

Hoping there's a chance to meet up. WTF are you???? 
I'm in Langres still, waiting to hear from you which way you are going. 
You can text me on +44 7709 654 773. (temporary number). My old (permanent) number which you have is still valid also, so either or..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I shall refrain from texting as you would have no idea who it was, there are some right weirdos on here though who might.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No it is ok I have decided not to as well.:grin2::grin2: Although a text might be nice to receive.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually HH, its not a good idea to put your mobile number on a public forum. You should maybe ask admin to move it. I have Sandras mobile number if you want it, just PM me.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Actually HH, its not a good idea to put your mobile number on a public forum. You should maybe ask admin to move it. I have Sandras mobile number if you want it, just PM me.


HH did say it was her temporary number she published.

As for offering to give away a Lady's (Sandra) number, I hope you have her permision:surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, thanks for thinking of my interests. I thought about it before I published it, but so far I haven't had any offers, resistable or otherwise. It's disposable one which is 'under notice of cancellation' in any case. 

Barry knows Sandra are I are big buddies so he knows she wouldn't mind. I have numbers for her but she's not responding so I assume she's made other arrangements for the trip, either that or she's still paddling across the channel.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

UPDATE: the worthy A&S have been in touch and are high-tailing it across Germany to get to their destination before summer decides to call it a day. After a lengthy traffic jam delay, they are moving again and all is fine. 

Makes me worry when Sandra goes quiet!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> UPDATE: the worthy A&S have been in touch and are high-tailing it across Germany to get to their destination before summer decides to call it a day. After a lengthy traffic jam delay, they are moving again and all is fine.
> 
> Makes me worry when Sandra goes quiet!


Good to hear they are making progress.
Summer has´nt really stopped oop north of Germany where I am, today 24° in the shade and _they say, _30° tomorrow and continuing in the high 20` is next week.
Looks good for where they are heading http://www.wetter.de/europa/wetter-karte-kroatien-c385.html
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, it's lovely in Langres too, very comfortable mid-20's. Strangely one day only - last Monday - out of the blue was a cold (18degrees max) and drizzly day. Tuesday fine again. Where did that come from? Gets cool when the sun goes down though! Off to Lac D'Orient, mesnil St Pere, near Troyes tomorrow. Hope it's nice! Been off grid for a while so need to recharge and fill GPL.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Yes, it's lovely in Langres too, very comfortable mid-20's. Strangely one day only - last Monday - out of the blue was a cold (18degrees max) and drizzly day. Tuesday fine again. Where did that come from? Gets cool when the sun goes down though! Off to Lac D'Orient, mesnil St Pere, near Troyes tomorrow. Hope it's nice! Been off grid for a while so need to recharge and *fill GPL*.


Story against myself

Was at a filling station in France where we had filled with LPG before, but could not remember where the pump was and my request for 'Autogas'/LPG fell on deaf ears because I had forgotten 'GPL'. My fault, but typical French not to use internationally recognised descriptions, only their own.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It was 36+ degrees when I was driving from Sées to Clermont-Créans (FP) but it was good as I could keep aircon on and it was cooler either side of the drive. 

This is my 1st night away from campsites, so I might even get round to doing an aire soon ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update Sandra?


----------



## Evesmum2003 (Aug 30, 2016)

Wish Id seen this last week we were in Peterborough 4th Sept!
Hugs have a great trip


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish Sandra would let us know how things are going, why does she worry us so, isn´t it enough we´ve worries for ages about Albert?
Come on gal, tell us where you are.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am sure they are fine Jan. Knowing them two they do seem to like to get a wiggle on at the beginning and end of trips so they are probably half way across Europe by now. Maybe struggling to get online or busy travelling.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well hullo you lot

Struggled with Internet , many countries didn't come on line with three till the 7 th 

We are now about 60 miles from Bled , at a an Acsi campsite in Austria ,, mill starter See, ASCI 950 , and Asci holders get the poor pitches even on an empty campsite

Now it cost 17 E plus tax + electric on ACSI 

But strictly only lights and fridge are to be used, at penalty of death 

Now normally as you all know I am a gentle law abiding citizen 

But stuff that 

Also if you stay for less than three days you have to pay to empty toilets and water

Both of us are tired we don't do these sort of miles as a rule

The hound from hell is worse than ever but he hasn't had the exercise he needs so he's totally neurotic 

Although today he had a good swim in the lake this evening

Not from the campsite, dogs not allowed on the beach

So a wet hound in the van tonight

Even though we have had no WIFI there was nothing really to tell you we are just gobbling up miles

As we are conscious we need to be back for his scan, around the 20 Oct 

From tomorrow hopefully things will slow down

Love to you all Sandra and albert


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Story against myself
> 
> Was at a filling station in France where we had filled with LPG before, but could not remember where the pump was and my request for 'Autogas'/LPG fell on deaf ears because I had forgotten 'GPL'. My fault, but typical French not to use internationally recognised descriptions, only their own.
> 
> Geoff


You are getting old

I had you as a young handsome creature

Mixed you up with Basia, these things happen

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Good going, keep it up but don't overdo it!

XXXX

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> HH did say it was her temporary number she published.
> 
> As for offering to give away a Lady's (Sandra) number, I hope you have her permision:surprise:


He would always have my permission Geoff

He knows close friends

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> It was 36+ degrees when I was driving from Sées to Clermont-Créans (FP) but it was good as I could keep aircon on and it was cooler either side of the drive.
> 
> This is my 1st night away from campsites, so I might even get round to doing an aire soon ?


You go for it

Aires are really safe

Not MW Aires, although we use them occasionally

But the MHF hound from hell is less safe than they are:crying:, he is definately mental around the van

Aires are full of lovely people

And the French like to cuddle up tight

You may not be able to open your door but you are safe:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will sleep tonight.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey Sandra! Slow down! 

Took me two months to get to Bled!

Glad to hear from you. Enjoy yourselves. Lake Bohinj near Bled is lovely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not bad going, 1100+ miles in 6 ish days, now slow down and enjoy it, let Shadow drive the pace.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry, we are are going to spend a while in Slovenia, before moving on to Croatia 

Unfortunately we have to be back by around the 20 Oct so it's not as open ended as we would have wished hence the rush

Still the weather is great so far 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good heavens Sandra, what a rate of going!! But I understand your rush. 

Thoroughly enjoyed the FP - turned out to be 1 we'd used before - a lovely old woman who used to make goat's cheese from her 4 goats. She's 85 but last time we were with her she had the wheelbarrow out feeding her donkeys. 

Unfortunately she had a fall last year and broke her hip so she's not working any more - tho she still collects and sells the hens' eggs - same price as 4 or 5 years ago! 

And yes, I did an aire at Vivonne. Again, it was 1 we'd visited before. I thoroughly enjoyed the market this morning, and a petit café while people watching. 

I couldn't get out anyway as I was boxed in by the market! 

Now on a rather noisy campsite - well, it is near the bar but I think it's quiet enough at the van. 

I'm only about 3hrs' drive from where I've to meet the family on Wed so plenty time to mosey around. 

Hope you're not too tired to enjoy the surroundings Sandra.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I understand your need to get a wiggle on Sandra, I think we all do. Well your there now so enjoy. I liked Slovenia and the people were smashing. The Capital Ljubljana is really nice as well but you would have to take the scooter probably. There are lots of Brown Bears in Slovenia apparently. They have so many they flog them to other countries. We never saw any which is a shame although I think most are in the south of the country. We did hear a story about one that came into the capital one day though and was discovered wandering around the park and shops.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> There are lots of Brown Bears in Slovenia apparently. We did hear a story about one that came into the capital one day though and was discovered wandering around the park and shops.


Probably wanted a packet of ****, boom tish.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we arrived at Bled lake 

What a day, caught the trailer on a rock, seemed ok but when we reached the campsite, having past it once, the scooter was tilted and had jammed the bikes 

Not much but enough to make getting the bikes off a nightmare, a lovely German guy came and helped us for ages, he's a furniture maker , self employed and he cuts down his own trees 

Another bit of useless information for you all :grin2:

Definately staying here a few days to wind down , I'd divorce him but it's a long way home and I don't drive the van

Although if all else fails my eldest will fly out and drive the van back >>

Drove through Bled by mistake, having passed the campsite , it's heaving, but it's Saturday 

Barryyou would have loved the pass as it was heaving and I mean heaving with bikers hurtling round the bends , many in teeshirts, on motorbikes not scooters 

I'd have been OK to except we were stopped by the police, a helicopter was in the field next to the road 

Two bikers and a bike lying there , part of a group of bikers, two cars obviously involved too

So I worried about those that that were passing us either way 

Will check out lake Bled tomorrow , not keen on the commercial bits but maybe they gets less as you walk/cycle round

But anyway I'm tired and ready to settle for a few nights 

Just about anywhere 

I not bothered by the cost of campsites if they are value for money

I think this one is 19E , electric+dog included

But we can choose any pitch

And I love just chatting to people

Incidentally lastnights showers were fantastic

We emptied the toilet without paying and cooked on electric

Looking around the campsite people were using coffee machines etc

Tonight We are not pitched well because of the scooter saga 

But we will move tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Enjoy some relaxation!

XXXX

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We will be heading your way in a few days Sandra, Austria via Czech Republic, I don´t think we will go Slovenia - Croatia though.
Bit worried about the temperatures, they seem to be very high for the time of year, how are you liking the heat, or are the weather people up the creak with the 30° ?
Jan
P.S. I have at last watched "The wish bucket" over the internet. 
I enjoyed it except I had to watch alone, the speach was not good and Hans couldn´t understand them. J.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very sad about the bikers Sandra. I assume as we came over to where you are from Austria we came over the same pass.

Bled village was a bit of a disappointment from memory but the lake is nice. As said we preferred Lake Bohinj just up the road. A lot less commercial and less busy but we enjoyed both.

The island in the middle is worth exploring but it might be hard on your knees. We rowed over in the yellow peril. 

Hope you get the rack and bikes sorted.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep in touch Jan 

Not sure about the weather but we have air con, it's been really pleasant so far

Neither me nor the hound from hell do heat 

And if we want a few hours to ourselves we leave him in a air con van

We don't have the luxury of taking him to towns without a muzzle

A gentle giant, but if anything startles him 

He would reply with his teeth 

I the van it's teeth , barking time 

I think he will need totravelmore in the garage

As he shocks us with his barking,he hurts our ears, every time we stop, or even wind down a window for air

And people tell us how beautiful he is away from the van, and he is

He has a window in the garage

He may just to use it more frequently 

I think he's getting worse not better

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wont have my own internet this time, will have to rely on using other peoples > but you will know where I am somehow.
Shame about Shadow, mind you Shade will bark at people from a closed car, but open the tailgate and he is a pussy cat.
Yesterday he was barking at a chap holding a todler, she wanted to see him so I opened the tailgate and up went his paw to say hello.
I won´t even suggest you leave him with the family because you would miss him so much it would spoil your holiday. 
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Free WIFI here Jan

Barry the scooter and rack are fine, Alberts bike brake needs sorting as we had to dismantle it to free it from the bike rack

Need to buy a narrow necked padlock as we broke it, it just ensures the pin can't come out which causes a slight tilt but the rack is securely bolted to the tow bar. Should have had a spare one anyway

Will rest today, look around for a pitch as many are leaving today and settle to explore Lake Bled

The air con works fine here so we will leave shadow in the van and maybe I'll try a scooter ride, definately a bike ride around the lake, I've brought my bike this time 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh, shall we come there every day so I can use it :grin2:
Jan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like you are in for a good time, We toyed with the idea of going there this year, but john and his motoGP won, wish Rossi would retire then i might get to go somewhere different. 
Give Shadow and albert a big hug from me and get them to give you one from me. Know you are having to rush things a bit to get back For Alberts appointment but do have some chill time.

Sue and John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We're not rushing now, Sue

Bled was our first destination, from now on a more leisurely journey

Will walk down later to the lake, it's on the doorstop of the campsite, Camping Bled ASCI site, 19E, should be calming down this evening as the weekend tourist leave, we don't do tourists now

We use sites with electric Jan if its hot so we can leave him for a couple of hours in the van

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got free internet so I'm making a pig of myself - as you can see from all my posts. I was having withdrawal symptoms (and for the first time in my MH career feeling a little "alone"). Anyway, that passed over with a lasagne and wine lunch at the cafe... AND!!! drum roll... I got my signal booster doofie to work so I dont have to go hang around the bar. I can get online in the MOHO. How's that for awesome... what was it they USED to say about blondes???
That's not all. As I was driving here I heard a loud flap-flap-flap etc. I had a horrible fear that it was a tyre. I stopped, looked, listened, checked, nothing and then more of the same. Looking in the passenger door rear view mirror I could see a thin edge of something with daylight on the wrong side of it. Anyway, I slowed down gradually in case it flew off (over quite a distance, I might add) and managed to upset a HGV driver who had been planning to take a runner at the upcoming hill, but he couldn't when I had to slow down to pull into an emergency area. Anyway, after he had checked out my pyjamas lying on the back end bed, he decided that he should make his feelings felt by the use of his air horn. Well maybe that was his biggest trumpet! Sorry f'you, mate. You should have respected a safe following distance. I do empathise, but no-one owns the road!
Anyway the whole plastic filler bit of the seal which joins the cab to the hab had come out of its socket and I feared a repair coming on. But I cleaned it all up inside and outside and prised it back into its sockets with a wooden manicure stick - no need even for glue. No tears or stretches so think it will stay now. That’s not all fridge, step and hab lights went off. What next? It was a fuse which I was able to replace. Somebody tell me how does this happen? I had been running off-grid for a week, with a “charging” drive in the middle. Left campsite battery was 50%. Drove some distance and then suddenly the fuse is gone – mid trip. (No pun intended!). 
Anyway, I'm at LacD'Orient, Mesnil-St-Pere, just east of Troyes and it's well worth a tick in your book (ACSI). It's a large resort site next to a big lake and plage and it's pretty and CLEAN and peaceful. Lovely pools, cafe, free internet, separate (L&G) facilities with SEATS!!!, TP and HAND SOAP. Now I know some of you are not as fussy as I am or maybe don’t like this type of site. But at E15pn, 7 for 6 or 14 for 11 that's pretty good value. It’s pretty full which is something for this time of year.
Compared to Camp Municipal at St Vitry le Francois (big XXX for this one in All French Campsites book) - almost E15 for one night!!! The grass was 6" high – “well it is holidays you know”. Didn’t know strimmers went on holiday. And a couple of toilets and 2 showers that were built in the time of Napoleon and hadn't been renovated since!!! The worst on this trip.
Anyway I’ve thoroughly hijacked Sandra’s thread. (It’ll give her a break while she recovers). Happy travels Sandra and Albert, JanHank, Jiwawa and the rest of you on the road still.
PS Yes it’s so sad to see bikers and ambulances. Somebody’s boykie!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Post duplicated. Internet not all that famous now. All the grenouilles having a post-prandial potter on their phones


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmm, don't like the sound of the filler coming loose - I think that may be the source of my damp problem (tho it may not) - which may or may not be cured; haven't had a good downpour since it was last fixed. 

Glad you're perked up again. I was saying to someone that it's very different being on my own but still enjoyable and well worth doing. 

I'm in Mansle municipal site - 10?/night with electricity (which is now working fine!) Not the most interesting of little towns but there's kayaking if you're into that. 1 for barryd maybe!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The underneath part is a solid bit of metal so there was no exposure of the underlying meeting components. I can't imagine why the middle bit came undone all of a sudden. Life is full of little mysteries! Mansle?? Had to check - I see it's not far north of Angouleme. Looks pretty on Google!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's got a nice river, teeming with fish. 

I'm just back from washing up. The lights went out on me so, being a techno kid, I started dancing around, waving my arms in the air. 

Then I noticed a light switch on the wall.... TG it was very dark ;-) 

Re the filler - my metal bit underneath has screws in it, not the best design.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> The underneath part is a solid bit of metal so there was no exposure of the underlying meeting components. I can't imagine why the middle bit came undone all of a sudden. Life is full of little mysteries! Mansle?? Had to check - I see it's not far north of Angouleme. Looks pretty on Google!


Possibly a twig caught under it Viv, I'd keep my eye on it though. My flap is usually the EHU point, I always forget to secure it, never lost one though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Viv

This is not MY thread

It's anyone's that is off on the road

Feel absolutely free to join in

The WIFI here is a bit strange, one minute surging ahead, the next struggling

Is there a predetermined time when all the phone fanatics grab their phones to clog up the tinternet??

Don't think we can lose any filler, it's all cemented in with a thick layer of dirt, the van is filthy, surprised 
the solar panel works

Hasn't been cleaned since Tuggy did it ( come back Tuggy all is forgiven,not that there was anything to forgive)

The hound nearly drowned yesterday evening, went into complete panic mode trying to get out on a high jetty where he'd lept in, only a few feet away from the beach were he could walk out, stupid hound

Had to clip his lead on and drag him past the jetty towards the beach, prob reminded him of when he fell into the fishpond at home and I had to lift him out over the wall only days after my heart op

Catch you all later

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So the wee doggie has his moments. Bless him.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

6.30pm almost and still 33 degrees. At least the sun knows when to go down in the tropics.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra.... yes boss!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> So the wee doggie has his moments. Bless him.


Far too many moments Viv

Can dogs get dementia ?

I swear he has

Cooling now here it's been really hot all day , summer temps which we travel late to avoid

Apparently the summer season here has been poor, lots of rain

Moving on tomorrow

Maybe we will spend some time in Slovenia on the way back

Depends how we find Croatia as to how long we will stay

Still wish it was an open ended trip

But needs must

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

41.5 degrees south of Angoulême today (phew!), and apparently they've had no rain here for 2-3 months. Now officially in the Dordogne on a lovely rural site, Domaine de Landrevie. The owners work May through September then take off in their own motorhome. 

I was just wondering this morning where all the flies had gone. I've found them! Getting my food from the plate to the mouth was a bit of a feat but they seem to have got lost now.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

jiwawa said:


> 41.5 degrees south of Angoulême today (phew!), and apparently they've had no rain here for 2-3 months. Now officially in the Dordogne on a lovely rural site, Domaine de Landrevie. The owners work May through September then take off in their own motorhome.
> 
> I was just wondering this morning where all the flies had gone. I've found them! Getting my food from the plate to the mouth was a bit of a feat but they seem to have got lost now.


Thats so much hotter than when we were in that area beginning of last month!:surprise:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Far too many moments Viv
> 
> Can dogs get dementia ?
> 
> ...


Yes they can Sandra, our old black lab was actually diagnosed with it. Bless him he would start wander off into space, no idea where he was going or coming from. He would stand for hours near the shop window waiting for the sun to come out, even when pouring with rain. He lived for a few years in a happy state.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately he's got the bad tempered kind, nethernut 

Goes from chilled to killer mode in minutes around the van 

Out he's fine unless something spooks him

It canjustbe someone swinging a bag too enthusiastically 

So we can't relax 

Unless he's swimming whennothingdistracts him from the task in hand 

And to be fair he meets and greets everyone when he's out, he's lovely they say 

But we are constantly on the watch for an unusual occurrence 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Back on topic 

We are in Ljubljana 

So we lost our way

Mygrandaughter loved it, the couple on the site said it's nothing special 

It better be as apparently we have to pay more on this ACSI because of our length !,

We will get the bus in tomorrow and leave the houndin a airconditionedvan

The electric supply has been great in Slovinia 

Still not chilled but hopefully soon

Mostly because we are completely lost most of the time

And as yet haven't staggered on to any little gems

It's hot , the air con is great , the wine is a bit iffy 

Only because I havent a clue what's what 

Resorted to pork

I recognise that

So tonight pork and cabbage , with roasted tinned potatoes

Over and out 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He is a very sensitive dog Sandra and he is reacting to your anxiety, try to calm down and he will probably calm down. If he is on a lead you are holding don't forget it's a telephone wire to him, he will react to your tension. Hopefully you'll find somewhere that suits you and you can relax and enjoy.
It's going to cool down quite drastically on Friday the forecast says. 
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well to be truthful
It's much like any other city 

We wentupto the castle by the fernicular ,balked at the steps and didn't bother further 

Seemed a bit touristy up there 

Had a traditional pasty, a home made ice cream ,a beer , bought some spinach and huge tomatoes 

And came back to a hound resting in aircon 

I wouldn't recommend it except its full of restaurants , and activity if that's your thing 

It's lively 

And our granddaughter loved it 

A bit of storm here tonight, a sprinkle of rain

Very welcome, it's been hot 

Padlocks on the bridge, hundreds of them

Apparently love Padlocks

You place a padlock , throw the key into the river 

And if you want to split up 

You need to retrieve the key


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> He is a very sensitive dog Sandra and he is reacting to your anxiety, try to calm down and he will probably calm down. If he is on a lead you are holding don't forget it's a telephone wire to him, he will react to your tension. Hopefully you'll find somewhere that suits you and you can relax and enjoy.
> It's going to cool down quite drastically on Friday the forecast says.
> Jan


Jan

This is one mad unpredictable hound

We've kept German Shephards for 33 yrs

And nothing calms this one when he goes

Yes he's great about, greets and loves people away from the van

But we never know what will spook him

So we can't trust him

If a dog wepassshows the slightest sign of aggression

He will respond , and unfortunately small dogs feel free to go for him

I think we just need to travel with the hound from hell

Although he loved Ellie

But Tuggy no longer loves me

That's life

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You know him better than anyone.
For years now we have avoided big places especially well advertised tourist traps although sometimes we have been caught out thinking 'this looks an out of the way place ' and it turns out to be crowded.
The countryside and a few nice people around is what we enjoy, not the ABC tour.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are now in Croatia 

On an ACSI campsite but we've chosen to pay 5E a day more for a site next to the sea and close to dog swimming and showers ( for the hound) No 1088

If they tell you to go choose your pitch ,tell them you'll leave your passport and drive, we walked half of it before the knees gave out, then they took pity, circled the empty sites on the sea In the area we hadn't reached and sent us in complete with van to check

For us right next to the pebble beach, Alberts gone for a swim with the hound , round the corner from us 

I recon the salt in his coat will deter biting insects , well for shadow that is

So I think 5 days to chill, watch the sea and swim, maybe a little sunbathing 

Now the garage and incontence pads come into their own to wick away moisture and hold it in a middle layer, inside another he sleeps on

Well done Aldi, we bought four 

Albert has had a swim and really enjoyed it , showers on the beach, and back to the van in minutes

Tomorrow I'll have a few swims,there is also a lovely swimming pool 

Some Rain forecast for a couple of days but temp not set to drop my much 

Sandra

A variety of eating places


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds as if you've found the ideal spot for a bit of RnR Sandra. Enjoy! 

I'm on the St Avit de Loisirs site in the Dordogne, with a CnCC rally and my son and family arrived yesterday. 

I'm not at all used to this all-singing, all-dancing type site but I'm enjoying itm and everyone is very friendly. We went in to Le Bugue this morning for supplies and it seems a lovely little town.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I swam in the sea this morning, early 

Then gave the day over to washing clothes and cleaning the van 

Then came the storm, torrential rain , driving under the awning rewetting my washing
So who knows what tonight will bring ?

The hound is sad only one swim today and not much walking in the pouring rain, the sea was rough, it's calm now but he'd be too wet in the van tonight 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The view from the van


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no that's bad luck Sandra hope the stormy weather 
Passes soon.!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sure it will

It was too hot before anyway 

Now it's cool

The aircon is off

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have booked a boat trip along the coast tomorrow 

A little worried because it means leaving the hound for six hrs 

He'll have a good swim the morning, breakfast and left in a aircon van 

But we never leave him more than 4 hours, unless we are home 

He's welcome on the boat, dogs are, but we just can't trust him around other dogs or strange circumstances 

And the truth is he determines everything on our holiday, and as we are no longer able to walk distances we can end up trapped and unable to see much 

It's one ofthe reasons I worry about the scooter , if we had an accident who would know he is in the van? We don't speak the language to tell our neighbours 

But we need to realise we don't travel thousands of miles to see nothing

And we need some time when we can explore and relax without him 

He has been swimming in the sea three times today there isn't really anywhere he can runoff lead so his exercise is swimming

He returns to a garage with a wicking pad, double wire doors and an endless breeze fan

We have been in the sea once today , it was good, but a little rough, for us old foggies 

So maybe tomorrow we will take a chance 

And enjoy our boat trip

If not we've just wasted 56E 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

This time we brought away a small pan with

Beef dripping

It resets

And we have just had some fantastic chips 

Real English style chips 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Memories of chips in Torre


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Beef dripping chips - mmmmm!!! 

Have you thought about using Google translate to translate a text that gives your motorhome vehicle registration number along with the fact that your dog is in the van? You could keep a copy of that in your wallet. 

And don't worry that Shadow would eat anyone coming close - anyone would suss that very quickly and bring in the experts, equivalent to our RSPCA. 

That might bring you some peace of mind.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the trip was great

Although not in a conventional sense 

We arrived in Rovinj and the heavens opened

Unfortunately we didn't see much of the Lim Fjord for the heavy rain , the boat was rolling and the waves were washing over the decks, and several of the passengers 

But the meal on the boat was excellent,we had grilled mackerel, and salad , and they kept coming back with more ,the company great even though we didn't speak German or they English or Russian for that matter

A lovely town, well worth a visit, so ok mostly tourist type shops but lovely cobbled streets 

There was music laughter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here we go


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And our upward journey 

We were soaked but not cold


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And finally

Sorry I cantpost in multiples

PS the hound from hell wasfine when we got back and hasgonefor a swim now


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No two is upside down

Who knows why?

I bought a tiny jar of black truffles £20 , who knows why ?

But what the hell we are in truffle country 

I rode my bike for the first time in years , dodgy start when the peddle gouged out half of my leg, blood everywhere 

Lovely evening, sun over the sea 

God's in His Heaven, alls right with the World 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Moving on tomorrow

Heading towards Dubrovnik 

A couple of photos of the hound enjoying the sea

Weather warm but showery 

It a big campsite but we haven't found it a problem as its spread out along the coast 

Swimming inthe sea is easy, man made slip ways , and to be honest my days of clambering over rocks are over ,the pool is fantastic although we haven't used it ,plenty of trees for shade ,water sports if you are into that, eating places, shops , little franchised ? Places selling green grocery , wine etc

For a family holidayitwouldbe great, loads of trampolines dotted around the different coastal sections and some of those kids are really talented

And of course it's out of season 

Anyway here is the hound shorn, Rock Von Gold, Midnight Ebony alias Shadow


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it seems there is not much interest in the thread 

So no point in wasting the Internet 

Margaret I'll catch you via early birds until my subs run out sometime this month I believe 

Would be back around the 20 October 

So may rejoin then

Or not

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Keep it coming Sandra. 

I didn't respond to your previous as I haven't enough bandwidth to see the photos but was hoping for some WiFi at some stage. 

Myself, I spent the day visiting Bergerac - as soon as I saw it I knew I'd been a few years ago but still worth a wander. 

A coffee, then lively lunch before getting on the bus to visit Chateau Montbazillac, with a wine tasting at the end. 

Lovely day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No I've not been able to view the pics yet Sandra. Will look at them when I can. I've got good internet here but power is rationed due to lack if sunshine. . Using my phone.

Sounds like a great trip and I think we are all pleased you got to Croatia. Not been before but it sounds an interesting country. The lack of wilding and aires put me off a bit. Well that's what I heard


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Iveheard it's illegal 

Some say they do 

I just don't know 

If I found a place tucked away I'd risk it 

But I guess there are few Aires,some but still expensive 

However food and wine is cheap, and I like the white dry wine, even on the campsite less than £2 a bottle, and ready chilled and crystal clear , Albert hates the red 

One thing is that the fruit and veg seem to be limited and not the quality we expect at home or in France for example 

The market stalls by and large stock the same limit range of veg

Could be seasonal home grown ?

And we have long since forgotten seasonal veg in England, the tomatoes are great and I am learning ways with cabbage 

Croatian cabbage salad is great , as are peppers stuffed with sauerkraut, I'm learning to make my own 

The hound is doing Ok except he is out of favour with Albert , the night thunder storms have caused sleepless nights

At one stage I had an anxious dog sharing a single bed with me to keep him quiet 

Fortunately the sea is crystal clear and he is spotlessly clean, no sand as the rocky coast has concrete slipways and dog showers!! On the designated areas for dogs 

Not that we have used the showers we leave the salt in his coat as insect repellant 

Think the weather is due to get better rain and storm wise

Still warm though

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I love going with the flow of what's available.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if it's true but I heard one of the reasons wilding was banned is they don't want tourists going off the beaten track as there are still millions of land mines lying about.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Well it seems there is not much interest in the thread
> 
> So no point in wasting the Internet
> 
> ...


I'm interested Sandra :grin2:
I've just. Come back from the Sth of France so not been on for a few days!
Keep the posts coming!:grin2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> I don't know if it's true but I heard one of the reasons wilding was banned is they don't want tourists going off the beaten track as there are still millions of land mines lying about.


:shock:

I hope that puts you off, Sandra

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm unlikely to be wandering in remote places Chris, my Valdera, Valderee days are long gone :grin2:

I would imagine some wilding goes on, Ray said he found places to wild didn't he?.

But it is not officially permitted I understand so I doubt I'd break the law of the country I'm travelling in 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

What time are you posting Sandra??
We are off on Sunday so my posting may be intermittent.
Has the weather bucked up?
Where are you moving to next?
Travel safely
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Margaret I post at all times

Early when the hound who has swallowed half the sea needs out

Albert takes him and falls asleep and I read or post on here as I can't get back to sleep again 

Today we have left Istra 

Travelled the toll rds, charged us class 3 because the scooter rack has wheels !,

So three axles, still itwouldhave cost us more in diesel to avoid it

Anyway we are at Kamp Selce 

It's definately a communist type campsite, level pitches are not available , still we are pitched across several to take our length and we just chose a number ,more or less closed down,but we are only here one night , then continuing the coast route to Dubrovnik which we are told is stunning

I believe the village is nice, so maybe we will walk down tomorrow before we leave to look 

Desperately need a shop not easy in a large van although there is a Lidyl on our journey tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm just catching up Sandra, haven't had access to internet and this is painful 'coz I'm out in the open and its about 13 :frown2:
On our way to Graz tomorrow.
Shade had 1 swim in the Czech Republic and then in the afternoon it peed with rain and temp. dropped from 27 to 14. :surprise:
Don't stop posting, I'll look at you again when we next have internet.
Pleased to hear your enjoying yourselves at last.
Jan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Warm here tonight Janabout 21 

We don't do heat and even in the shade the sea never lost its temp for a swim

I watched a Seal swim into the bay at about 7am this morning 

All was quiet and I watched him through the bedroom window 

We are still near the sea but the hound isn't swimming tonight, we need a nights sleep 

I think he swallows too much seawater with adverse effects 

So a few glasses of wine and Albert cooking the meal 

Even this place is lookingOK 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that sounds like the tinted glasses are on tonight. Glad things are going to plan, envious really,go for it you both deserve it.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Met a lovely couple

We they must be the have a decal of a germansheperd on their van although sadly ( I wish) no longer have one

They belong toMHFun 

So I refrained from telling them I belong to MHF although we do have a sticker

Just in case they have accessed it

I didn't have to tell them we were BarryD >>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just had a lavender schnaps :smile2: with our hostess, she is just making me a hop pillow, it's supposed to help one sleep, we will see


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats interesting, but how long will the hops last, might be worth a try, fresh hops or dried ones can you find out please.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You been on that scooter yet Sandra? 

You want to send Albert out shopping on it. Give him a list. Oh and a sat nav in case he ends up in Albania.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Now that sounds like the tinted glasses are on tonight. Glad things are going to plan, envious really,go for it you both deserve it.
> 
> cabby


So do you my cabby

So do you

I'm just hoping whatever you both plan works out

Maybe not a MHome holiday 
But could still be a camping holiday where you hire a static

On a site that provides transport for trips, restaurants , snack bars and a swimming pool

A place you both can relax inthe same wayyoudidwith your van

Without the hassle of driving and struggling in limited space

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> You been on that scooter yet Sandra?
> 
> You want to send Albert out shopping on it. Give him a list. Oh and a sat nav in case he ends up in Albania.


No not yet Barry

We haven't got it off yet

The scooter that is>>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just had a big chuckle - the mind she boggles!

Last day in Mesnil St Pere and the sun has the grace to shine. I'll be going with pleasant memories. Summer has definitely turned the corner.

Ferry Monday am. Hope there's no hanky-panky going on in Calais. 

Have lots more fun Sandra and Albert, and the rest of you still enjoying your travels.

Travel safe!


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Sandra, hope the weather is better for you. The coast road down to Starigrad is OK and very nice but a slow trip down. We did it last year. I am sure there was a Lidl on that road and we had difficulty getting in with a 7 metre van. We stopped at ACSI site 1143 at Starigrad, it was OK thats all that could be said. I remember walking up through the village of Starigrad and in the middle on the beach was a small aires which was brand new with showers, toilets and looked really nice, we were parked up by that time and didn't move. Could be worth a look on the way through if you want to stop by that point.
Hope you enjoy Dubrovnik, its beautiful.
Enjoy your travels.
Derek


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'll start where we are

We are on the Dalmatia coast, visited Krka, National park yesterday a series of waterfalls rivers and lakes absolutely beautiful

Now staying in a camper park, small campsite right on the beach, weather beautiful


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

View from the van


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And another of Zadar
A lovely little town with a sea organ, a series of holes drilled into the paving stones that resonate as the waves move and produces melodious notes, lots of Roman remains for those interested 

We camped on a car park, expensive for 24 hrs, no amenities but minutes from the old town so we payed the 20€, it was the only car park that could take motorhomes and they charged £3 a hour for short stays


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The sea organ


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great photos,its making us want to visit there!:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I can only post one photo at a time from the iPad

Otherwise it would be more interesting Jo 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its well interesting Sandra.Just looking at route there for next year.

Best we have to look forward to at the moment is the Lincoln show tomorrow!:serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

the whole of the coast road is full of tiny sites, not cheap 

About 18 euros 

ACSI is cheaper, but these are little sites mostly caravans that are here perm 

Very friendly, very relaxed

maybe they charge more for passing tourists, they prob do

But it's an idealic spot

Swimming in moments 

Lovelyhotshowers if you can walk uphill, which I can't, so I'll use the van

Toilet emptying and water on each pitch, electric runs aircon and everything else simultaneously 

Plants around that welcome watering with grey water

We've extended the scan by two weeks, now Nov

Was that wise?

Who knows

It seemed too far to get back for the 17 Oct 

So fingers crossed, and if it's the last long trip

Well so be it 

Sandra

So to us worth the money


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds a great place to be and you sound well chilled!:smile2:

Two weeks shouldnt make much difference,enjoy!!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dark now
A dog barking across the water and lights from the little town 

The sea calm as a mill pond

Boats tied up for the night 

It's peaceful and I've made peppers, aubergines, onions, courgettes stuffed with pork mince, some peppers stuffed with sauerkraut 

Enough for two days I hope , served with yogurt and tomato and cabbage salad

I'm relaxed on wine

The wine suits me here, white wine, 10% , I like low alcohol dry wine

So tend to enjoy the local wines 


Anyway I've chatted enough

Next thing is I'll run out of MIFI

SANDRA


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great, can't see the photos right now but will look in the morning on proper connection. Tell em to put on some free aires and I'll give it a go.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you have found a nice area. Enjoy!
We are off tomorrow


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Had another swim in sea today , staying another night 

It's quiet, even though today is Sunday

These little auto camps line the Adriatic coast, they are not cheap 19€, but you are right on the Adriatic sea ,shingle beaches, a bit like desert island, the water so azure and clear 

Apart from us the others are all semi permanent caravans, a friendly lot 

The bread man calls each morning

Weve cut shadows swimming to once a day as he swallows too much sea water,when he's either sick or has the runs 

Once a day he paddles on a lead, he's not impressed but it cools him down.

Still heading towards Dubrovnik along the coast road 

May come back via Italy /France 

No idea yet 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

I know you are very attached to Shadow, as are many others to their dogs, but the more posts I read from MH owners about dogs the more I would not want a dog in a MH.

I love dogs, especially Basia's Son's lovely Lab which we had at w/es but sadly died recently (Not keen on the Alsatian replacement).

I know some of you have small dogs, which are probably easier in a MH environment, but if we had a dog it would be a retriever of some sort, probably a Golden or a Lab, and they are too big for a MH for my book.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Sandra
> 
> I know you are very attached to Shadow, as are many others to their dogs, but the more posts I read from MH owners about dogs the more I would not want a dog in a MH.
> 
> ...


I also love dogs but wouldnt have one in the Motorhome.
Had a lovely day at the Lincoln motorhome show,and 
while we were sitting in van having a brew before setting
off saw loads of people returning to there vans with there
dogs.And most have 2 if not 3 dogs! Why?:serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree that MHoming is easier without a dog

Well at least without this dog

But the truth is we spend more time at home than in the MH, and I suspect others do too

It's Shadows nature that makes him difficult, always on guard

I wouldn't have another big dog now, we are getting too old to exercise or handle one

So shadow is the last of his line 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Another swim today first breakfast

Beautiful sunshine again

Moving on tomorrow


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Moved on today

A bit of a saga, we couldn't make it up the steep curving road, wheels spinning 

Workmen close by, can I drive it said the wagon driver ?

Certainly said Albert, up in minutes, of course he knew the roads 

Wouldn't take any money but almost took up my offer to leave Albert and drive the rest ofthe trip 

Great he said I'll fly back

Lovely people 

Now on a site on the island Okrug Gornji , close to trogir near split 

Only staying a couple of nights, visit trogir

The hound has had his swim,lovely beach 

Will post picture tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Sounds great, can't see the photos right now but will look in the morning on proper connection. Tell em to put on some free aires and I'll give it a go.


Bit off topic, but couldn't find the actual thread, Barry you said you were looking for a new notebook for the van I think, this any good?

https://www.aldi.co.uk/p/0938050677...age&utm_campaign=SpecialbuyEmail26thSeptember


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev you have lost me

But maybe foundBarry 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, Sandra, it'll be a do if you come back with a younger model! 

Sounds like you're having a ball. It's the mishaps that make the best stories!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Moved on today
> 
> A bit of a saga, we couldn't make it up the steep curving road, wheels spinning
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your pics Sandra:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we walked to trogir, I say walked, it was a shortcut , a bit like climbing a mountain and down the other side!!

It's a beautiful small old town, all cobble streets which play havoc with knees already shaky from mountain climbing

We took Shadowbut he wasn't impressed , too hot and we are to slow for him 

Now sat in the van with aircon trying to recover

The up bit if you are coming back, or down if you are going, no where near the top


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Trogir


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And another


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Can see the pics now Sandra. Looks lovely and great weather. Thanks for the link Kev. Not what Im after but not looking in earnest at the moment.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks lovely Sandra. 

I've just done a bit of climbing myself here in Domme. Lovely wee place.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just caught up with you Sandra, I haven't read everything, but it's not surprising Shadows been poorly drinking salt water:serious: one reason we wouldn't let Shade swim in the sea should we ever go to the sea that is:smile2:
I'll have to give Kapitaen Over a lecture about dogs when I get home, he's made me an itsy bitsy cross.
Keep well and enjoy the rest of your adventure.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Just caught up with you Sandra, I haven't read everything, but it's not surprising Shadows been poorly drinking salt water:serious: one reason we wouldn't let Shade swim in the sea should we ever go to the sea that is:smile2:
> *I'll have to give Kapitaen Over a lecture about dogs when I get home, he's made me an itsy bitsy cross.*
> Keep well and enjoy the rest of your adventure.
> Jan


Can't wait.

Especially as all I seem to have said is a) that I would not like a dog in a MH and b) that I would always choose a Retriever if I had a dog.

What possible objection can there be to those two preferences?

Geoff

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nowt Geoff 

He seems to be getting used to sea swimming Jan 

Although this evening the sea was a bit rough, the thing is these campsites are right on the sea,nota lot of area for walking and shadow can't run around off lead so exercises swimming, he loves it 

We had a lovely day, shadow had a good morning swim and remained in the air con/ van whilst we took about to Split, a fascinating place, the main attraction is the old roman quarter, the palace of Diocletian

It's been built on up to the Austrian/Hungarian empire The cellars of Diocletians palace are intact but now home to lots of little shops

Roman ruins have been built onto by other rulers, and the whole place is a small thriving community 

Had a meal there, marred only by the fact they seemed to have forgotten to put any monkfish into the monkfish pasta, or any other fish for that matter!!

It was a very nice pasta but fish it wasn't !

Anyway it was a lovely day


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Trying to post a photo

But it just isn't doing it 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Iv been lookind at Croatia and it looks beautiful.
Defineutly a place on the list to visit in the future!:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We went to split by boat quicker than by road


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still struggling with photos


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Moving on today to Dubrovnic along the coast road

There is a campsite in Dubrovnic , looks to be expensive but I guess everything about Dubrovnic is

Weather still excellent, rain expected this weekend then back to sunshine and high temps

Another photo from split


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lovely Sandra. I hear Dubrovnic is spectacular. Never been so will be interested to hear all about it.

Dont they film some of Game of Thrones there?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep thought so. Kings Landing etc all filmed there. You can do a Game of Thrones tour. http://www.dubrovnikdaytours.net/game-of-thrones-dubrovnik-tour/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pissed off

Every thing I try to send on MHF 

Doesn't work

It's a crap site 

Type for ages then it looses the plot and I can't get it back 

Think I m moving on
Life is too short and getting shorter 
What's Fun like?

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Pissed off
> 
> Every thing I try to send on MHF
> 
> ...


Are you using a ipad Sandra as they are flakey!
Please keep trying!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't actually feel I can be bothered 

Not really willing to type and lose it 
Why would I ?
Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok:serious:
Might be because of where you are!:frown2:

Never mind,enjoy the rest of your holiday!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can you email the photos Sandra? I have a cracking connection right now. If you want to email them to me then ill post them for you. Not really a solution but I am more than happy to do it.  I think you have my email address, if not let me know via PM

You wouldnt like Fun. They have a Fatwa out on me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'll. Try again

About 70 miles from Dubrovnic 

A lovely campsite we are alone on the highest terrace and the hound is happy ,he can wander

The sea is rocky and shallow so I'm not keen 

I no longer have the strength to stand up in shallow water

We have spotted a place which maybe all right tomorrow

Fab views, the sunset glorious
So I'll try to post

But not holding my breath


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And an other


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go 

Another rubbish post

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

At least you are trying Sandra!:smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well there you go
> 
> Another rubbish post
> 
> Sandra


Please don't underestimate your efforts, Sandra.

Your photos are superb and must be inspiring many members to seriously consider heading towards Croatia.

Surely that must be enough motivation to continue what you do best .......... Wear your heart on your sleeve, and post honest feelings about your trials and adventures.

I hope you choose to continue posting about your latest wanderings down the Dalmatian Coast and back with Albert.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great sunset photo Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are staying another day here 

Have got the date for the scan, the 30th Oct , so tomorrow we will head for Dubrovnic then start back towards home

There is a small campsite auto camp Kate about6 miles from Dubrovnic with a boat ride directly from it into Dubrovnic

The coast road is stunning , but we did a short trip on the motorway coming here and southern Croatia is mountainous and equally stunning

Coming back we will take the motorway much of the way 

A view from the van


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Try again


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will try with Alberts iPhone from Dubrovnic to see if we can post multiple photos Barry

One final picture, guess who?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

When you get home, and only if you have time, it would be brilliant if you posted the names of the places you stayed at.

Are you simply stopping at signposted stopovers as you travel or are you using something like "park4night" ?

I'm tempted to trundle that way myself and will use this thread when I finally plan a route.










.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I hope you choose to continue posting about your latest wanderings down the* Dalmatian *Coast and back with Albert.
> 
> .


John

You really should not have mentioned that word - Shadow might read your post:surprise::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have found coming up the coast road there are dozens of little auto camps, the only consideration is how steep the gradient down to them, at the moment we are on a ASCI site , Uvala Borova near Podaca on the coast
They tend to be no cheaper than ACSI though

We tend not to plan other than choosing areas / towns we want to visit, on travelling days we check what's around at about 4ish, you are charged a registration fee at the main campsites, apparently it's the law ,although the little auto camps don't seem to bother

The weather has been fantastic and set to continue for the next two weeks although the locals say it's warmer than it normally is for this time of year

This isn't the best place for swimming, it's very rocky, but the sunsets are fab, the bats fly round late evening, and the mountain range at the side is lovely this morning, there are walking paths but I guess they will involve some up hill jaunts 

From many places you can take a boat to places of interest that is quicker than by road and saves trying 
park

I imagine the whole coast will be heaving in the summer, now it's quiet

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Unless I missed it, you have mentioned experiencing the Bora wind off the mountains - has it not blown while you have been there?

Keep enjoying the Sun, Sea, SandRocks and Sunsets.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No wind to speak of Geoff, only a breeze that's rippling the sea

Coolish out of the sun and we are pitched under tall pine trees, so will need to find a patch of sun to sit in this morning 

Although now you mention it I not all the pine trees are leaning in the same direction which is strange

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I haven't been on the vino


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> And I haven't been on the vino


You have just identified the problem - by 2000 they will all be near horizontal, even if you are not quite:wink2::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've just come back from a swim in the sea found a place I could get in and out, glass of wine in hand , sun setting, bats will be out and about soon

Meal cooking, I've done stuffed peppers, aubergines, courgettes , onions, tomatoes and fennel
Serving it with fresh tomatoes and onions and cucumber in yoguart 

It's a meal that reminds me of Greece where I learnt to make it many moons ago, excellent for hot weather as preparation can be done in the morning and there is enough for two days, equally good served hot or warm

The sunset is amazing tonight and the bats are now in full flight, the sea is calm, the mountains fantastic

I hesitate to recommend sites as we all need different things, haven't used the showers as we swim and shower on the beach, but Albert says the shower block is good with hot water 

I think in summer it may not be as ideal, I think it will be crowded 

Must catch this sunset

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You paint a very inviting picture Sandra. 

Re losing text, try copying all your text *before* you do anything like Submit. I do that when I'm having trouble and tho it's a bit of a pain it fairly beats having to type it all out again. 

Of course, you don't do that till you've lost one - and that's always a long one!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And here it is


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well all I can do is describe the trip as we find it

Not to everyone's taste, we tend to cook so not that interested in eating places

Have the hound from hell so need sites suitable for him to swim or walk without being to strenuous for us and near enough to sites so we can leave him in the van with air con for a few hours to visit

We've enjoyed it here

Albert's been out with the hound walking twice , walked him in the hills then in the sea for a gentle swim on lead without ingesting half the sea as he tends to when swimming for sticks 

Disgraced himself last night by getting us up twice in the night 

Done little today except clean the van, cook, post and swim 

A little hand washing now dry and away

All ready to move on tomorrow 

Another day

Sandra

The wanderers return


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure how you save a post on the iPad

The last one I posted on mobile disappeared 

We are now 7 kill/ beyond Dubrovnic , a little camper site £14 a night , but that's cheap for Dubrovnic 
CampingKate in Camperstop
Set in an olive and fruit tree grove, very dusty reminiscent of Greece 

The boat at the bottom of countless steps goes right to the old town of Dubrovnic 
About £10 return

The bus is cheaper but still a hike up or down from the bus station to the old town

I've sent Albert and hound to check the route down from the campsite and obviously back up!!

My joints are doing ok , relatively speaking, much better than in Scotland , I sneak a couple of brufrin which I'm not allowed before a walk, I have some tablets to deal with flare ups, but the GP prescribed me FOUR tablets, or at least that is what the chemist delivered too late for me to check on before we left 

So one tablet Four times a day until the flare up settles, fingers crossed I don't need them or the flare up is really really mild !!!

Hopefully we will fakes boat trip to D tomorrow, Albert will take photos on his I phone and we can post them

The journey round the coast to here is fantastic, the views brilliant, mountains and agricultural plains
Albert and hound have returned, chickened out of the walk and picked lemons and persimmons 
instead

Photos tomorrow , as I've said a bit rough and ready, showers look fine

Just the walk down to the sea to worry about 

And the walk back up !!

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Not sure how you save a post on the iPad
> 
> The last one I posted on mobile disappeared


On Android, I press n hold on a word and 2 blobs appear, 1 either end of the word. I drag the 1st one to the beginning of what I want to copy, and drag the 2nd to the end. When the blobs appear, there is also a kind of 'header' selection bar. The 'copy' icon is the one that looks like 1 page in front of another. When you've got your blobs in the right place, tap the Copy icon. What you've copied will stay on the internal clipboard until you copy something else. Do this *before*you try to post.

Now try to submit your post. If it goes belly up, all you need to do is Add a post, long-press in the text area and a little PASTE button should show. Tap that and hey presto, all your previous message is there again.

If it goes belly up again, just do the paste again..... And again.

I know, it shouldn't be necessary, but this makes the necessity much easier ;-)



aldra said:


> Albert and hound have returned, chickened out of the walk and picked lemons and persimmons
> instead


Albert's got his head screwed on the right way!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can sympathise with you regarding your knees today Sandra. Mine are goosed. I think it didnt help today riding 30 miles to Beverley market in the cold raking round the town and Minster (recently portrayed as Westminster Abbey in ITV's Victoria). Taken me an hour to thaw out but me legs are stiff! 

The sunshine and warm weather should help your joints. I really hope you enjoy Dubrovnic and look forward to some photos (even one at at time  )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks jiwawa
Warm sunshine again this morning
Barry I really feel for you, it really is a bad pain and so difficult to walk with arthritic knee pain and coping with the stiffness after
Off to Dubrovnic after a late breakfast
There is a lovely little chapel on this site, obviously a private one,original I guess for the fruit orchard 

Well we went off in the boat, £10 return, half hour each way the sea a little rough the sun shining 

Reached Dubrovnik and the heavens opened, so to be fair I can't really give a good description of it 

We had a mediocre meal, got wet, the whole place seemed to consist of eating places in the squares, up the tiny side streets, eating places and umbrella bearing tourists, lead by an umbrella bearing guide, concerned at all costs to remain in their tightly packed groups

It must be awful in the summer or on Friday and Saturday when the cruise ships discharge their passengers 

The wall walk is supposed to be really good, but the weather wasn't , and there seemed to be a lot of steep up and down steps and ramps so we gave it a miss, the cable car stopped running due to the storms

There was an excellent guitarist so we bought his CD, and came back on the boat In a storm and rough seas, a few people looked positively green !!

We may return tomorrow but I think we've had our fill of interesting towns for the time being

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a shame, how disappointing for you.
I got homesick so we are home, not as easy for you if you get homesick is it :frown2:
It sounds as if you have had lovelly weather so far accept for a few days. 
According to this forcast it should be better tomorrow.
http://www.wetter.de/europa/wetter-karte-kroatien-c385/morgen.html

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not really any problem with the weather Jan 

Was disappointed with Dubrovnik though given the weather I'm not sure it's a fair assessment

It's just I expected more and less of the touristy things, though why I have no idea 

It is a pretty town just everywhere is set out with tables and chairs, up tiny side streets in every square
Everything has an entry price 

I thought Split was equally as good, but as we find walking difficult and stairs a nightmare we are not really good guides

Tomorrow we are going to the Bacina lakes for a few days

I've actually had my fill of the Adriatic Sea beautiful though it is, and we've stayed in some lovely coves and swam from the van In crystal water

I rarely get homesick before six weeks, but never manage eight

The grandkids are texting come home we are missing the Friday meal, not us you note!

Our granddaughter has reinstated our cleaner, it's too big to hoover this house she says whilst I'm at uni !!

Young Albert says his mum is threatening to put him into care so come home so I can come to you 

Don't worry I've told him, care wouldn't accept you, get to school on time otherwise your granddad will ten times worse than a care home 

So the world at home no doubt " is turning at its allotted pace "

Alberts' scan on the 30th is our deadline

And we dont know if another long trip is possible 

So we will just make the most of this one and hope for another 

And take up the family saga when we return

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pity about Dubrovnic and the weather. A lot of these places get spoiled by too much commercialisation. Still I am sure you have a lot of other great things to see before beating your track home. Enjoy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'll try again 

Lost the last post after I'd done the picture

So here goes the old town of Dubrovnik from the road above


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have arrived at the lakes

It's tiny campsite, nothing like its web page, alberttook the hound for a run on the bike, there are bike paths from here around the lakes ,no way to enter from here except possibally by boat 

He arrived back seconds before a thunderstorm and a deluge of rain 

Good because it's been very hot and humid today

Thank goodness for aircon 

There is no one here except us Not even the owner it seems

We hung around for a while and a guy arrived and I think he said he'd phoned the owner and gave us the thumbs up to stay 

So we plugged in the electric

The showers are clean 
The trees around are full of pomegranates

We lent our foot pump to a guy and he wrecked it

The electric one doesn't work, its brand new and we should have tested it , and Alberts bike tyres need air 

So we will have to see tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You sure the electric pump doesnt work Sandra? Mine is a Ring pump and it will only come on when the pressure I set on the read out is more than the pressure in the tyre I think. Its always been a bit fiddly.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've a 12v pump too and you have to set the required pressure - on mine, by pressing and holding the + (or -) button till you see the pressure you want. After it stops flashing, press the button to start inflating.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will try tomorrow , thanks

Lovely meal, home cooked 

Grilled sausage, belly pork and a rare steak

Servedwithsalad and some leftover stuffed veg 

Time for bed , we are both tired now

The days pass quickly 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Well I'll try again
> 
> Lost the last post after I'd done the picture
> 
> So here goes the old town of Dubrovnik from the road above


Lovely Picture Sandra!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No buttons on the pump so no way we can set the pressure 
It's auto care AC1764 Air compressor 
We really bought it as back up for the air suspension if the automatic fails

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fortunately the owner has a compresser and has pumped up Alberts tyres

It's a pretty little site, still only us on it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> No buttons on the pump so no way we can set the pressure
> It's auto care AC1764 Air compressor
> We really bought it as back up for the air suspension if the automatic fails
> 
> Sandra


Is there power to it? Fuse?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I assume Sandra´s wifi sim is finished, are you in contact with her Barry ? Hope alls well. :serious:

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No, not heard anything. Come in Sandra, give us an update.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Morning all,
Have had trouble getting on to three MIFI 
I guess there are pockets where three isn't affective
One or two places have had hotspots, this site you have to pay,3€ 24 hrs 

Well were are at Venice on route to France via the Italian lakes

We came back up Croatia on the toll road, about £50 from South to North, came all the way A,because is quick and B because once on it is really difficult to get off !

Having said that it's a fascinating route , curving through miles of forest and mountains and countless tunnels where the only inhabitants apart from a few scattered villages are wolves and bears according to the signs, didn't see any though

We had intended to stop at the pikvic falls, but as it takes about 5 hours to do the route with steep areas we decided not to, our knees are not up to it , so we spent the night at a rest station on the toll rd 

We are not intending to visit Venice this trip, just using this ACSI site as a stopover, apparently it's a bus and boat ride away into Venice -Camping Venezia

There is an ACSI site with direct boat access but it's closed at the end of Sept 

Don't know when or where Ill catch you again, I may have run out of credit or not, don't seem to be able to top it up on three

Off to lake Garda today and really I think we will both be happy to get home unless we get a new lease of energy

Colder now but the weather is holding, hopefully it will be dry at the Italian lakes, it's an area we've never visited before

And then it's the old familiar France,tunnel and home

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update Sandra, glad to hear from you both. Fancy closing a Venice site in september! Isn't October supposed to be the best time to go?

I love the Italian lakes especially Maggiore and little Orta (well its about the size of Windermere but smal compared to the others). Free sosta at Orta on the sacre monte hill above the stunning townt below and the 21 chapels on the hill.

Your spoilt for choice. Hope the weather holds


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy to have read that Sandra, I kept worrying about this door that wouldn´t lock and thought you may have been kidnapped :frown2:
Is it 6 weeks already, I say that because you said your not homesick until 6 weeks and your both wanting to get home now.
No mention of Shadow, you haven´t lost him have you?
Safe journey home, I wont worry this time if we don´t hear from you.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Jan it's not yet 6 weeks but we are a long way from home yet

Shadow is still with us, in fact he was in bed with me last night for a while, he's such a wuss, there was a shower of heavy rain which freaked him out 

Moving towards the lakes now 

Thought I'd posted about the lock, it was only a fuse all fixed now 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Been good to read about your tour and seems to have gone quickly,but you have done so much.:smile2:

Have a good journey home and keep us informed of where you are if you can!:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are at Saarburg , a lovely place for those who have never been 
It's extended since we were last here and now includes the field next to it 
A lovely position, next to the river Saar and the lovely old town of Saarburg 
9€ a night, 3 nights 25€, elec 50cents a KW 

We are staying two nights as the forecast tomorrow is sunshine 

A very pleasant stopover on route to Luxembourg

Last night we stayed at a shoe museum in Hauenstein, a useful stop on route across Germany, 7€ a night including elec which we were told wasn't very strong, we couldn't reach it though with our extension, it takes 10 vans according to the book, we were the 14, and several others tucked away behind the museum!

Pleasent spot and a very nice little village 

Lake Garda was fine, our campsite opened on to it and a path by the lake went into Peschiera dell Garda,it was heaving though with people and bikes

The view from the campsite


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Left Garda and decided to head for the shortest route home via Austria

Meet our first snow shower on the Brennan pass, the mountains were all snow clad

Stayed in a campsite close to Innsbruck, natterer see, with the most fantastic services I have ever seen on a campsite, more like a five star hotel, bus to Innsbruck on the hour and free

ASCI 19€ but remember in Austria green tax of 3.50 € person and local tax 1€ is added per night
We went into Innsbruck to the old town on the bus, the only place we had to pay for a map of the city from information 

It was very cold and that night our boiler dumped all our water as we had forgotten to set it a winter setting its been so warm the whole trip


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A snow clad mountain in Innsbruck 

We were surrounded by them on the campsite around the swimming lake


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

After a day here tomorrow we are heading for home via Luxembourg , stopping at a vet for shadows passport requirements. Don't nowhere yet Barry do you want some rolling tobacco, will you be up our way?.

We bought pall mall for our cleaner on the way down, a roller and tubes, need to check the cost in the garage later 

The trip through Austria was great , we used no MW so didn't need a sticker, the mountains and gorges incredible

Mind you today and yesterday on the German MWay way was quite something, the colours of the autumn leaves are incredible , deep red, oranges and gold, reminded me of our Lake District 
Wondering if we have missed our Virginia creeper, covers the gable end of our house and is fantastic in Autumn 

Wifi is free here so I'll catch you all tomorrow and need to change our tunnel booking 

Will take some photos of Saarburg hopefully in the sunshine, we have been incredibly lucky with the weather this trip.

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> After a day here tomorrow we are heading for home via Luxembourg , stopping at a vet for shadows passport requirements. Don't nowhere yet Barry do you want some rolling tobacco, will you be up our way?.
> 
> We bought pall mall for our cleaner on the way down, a roller and tubes, need to check the cost in the garage later
> 
> ...


I´m very happy for you Sandra. so pleased all is going well.
Its winter here :frown2: rain, wind, cold the leaves are being blown off before the autumn colours :crying: 
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan we are looking forward to lighting our log fire, hot baths 

I love winter at home, but then again these days I view it from the window of the house mostly 

Haven't had any severe arthritic attacks, (I should not have written that,) this holiday but frustrated by my inability to walk far because of painful hips and knees
However I have my trusty 4 tablets, one 4 times a day until the attack subsides, so I'm not holding my breath on that front, prob the rest of the prescription waiting at home !!

It's a nightmare do to little and you're stiff and painful all day,do too much and you're stiff and painful for days

The other problem I find is if we are not level in the van it doesn't take long for even the slightest uneven tilt to play havac with my joints., hence although I love old towns the cobbles cripple me in no time

If I was a horse I'd be ready for the nackers yard:grin2::wink2:

Think I might be anyway horse or not>

Looking forward to being home, reigning in my errant grandson, who needs our stability in his life, cooking the Friday meal, and rescuing our granddaughter whoforgot to put out the bins and was in tears " it's so hard she says when you are not here.........read doing everything for me !!

I'm family at heart and that will not change until no longer possible although sometimes I wish it could

But not really, something about our time in Israel changed us as a family we hold together as an extended unit, children, partners, grandchildren.

Good or bad who knows ?

I watch my kids love their kids and I wish I'd understood family as a child and young adult, but in children's homes you can never do that

So without a blueprint you do the best you can 

I'm ready to go home now

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Enjoy !

DJM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great to hear from you Sandra. Been to both those spots at Saarberg and Natersee. Thanks for the offer of some tobacco however I quit proper **** pretty much for good a while back now. I just use leccy ones now (Vape). Still have a crafty now and again but I can take them or leave them. I was never into roleys anyway but thanks for thinking of me.

I always find it funny when your thousands of miles away one minute and then half way home the next. I bet your home by morning.  I have to be dragged away. Usually.

Safe journey back and enjoy the rest of the journey


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I won't be home tomorrow Barry 

Staying here tomorrow

But afterwards as soon as possible 

You carry your "home" with you in the form of Michelle and you

Ours has responsibilities a bit wider with kids and grandkids, and some special cases who need us home

And I need to be home now in familiar surroundings 
I've enjoyed the trip

But I love being home 

Met people who live in their MH, fantastic, but not for me, never for me 

Log fires and stability , Ivy covered walls

As long as I can

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we bought some sthnitzel 

Can't think why, but hell we were in Austria

So we are having s..., home made chips and salad 

Cost a fortune at the restaurant 

So hey ho the joys of camping 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Austria has some great beer and some dodgy sausage called Knacker.  No really. Its a great country.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Austria past, didn't buy beer

Heading for the tunnel and home 

Might look at beer in Luxembourg , although we are not beer drinkers so not sure which to choose for the beer drinkers on Friday nights 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just buy as much Leffe as payload allows. Ill come and help you drink it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What about the cheese to go with this leffe,?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The MH park at Saarberg, although most of you have prob, been here

Right on the river Saar, and the sun is shining after a misty start


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Moving on today, through Luxenbourg, Belgium and into France 

Need to find a vet today or at latest tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Getting close Sandra! 

We're usually travelling north through France when coming home and I hate it as we move further and further to the front of the atlas!!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Moving on today, through Luxenbourg, Belgium and into France
> 
> Need to find a vet today or at latest tomorrow
> 
> Sandra


We are on the tunnel Saturday,so as you come home we are heading out!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now home,
Really pleased to be back, just arrived
Came straight from the tunnel to home 
Found a vet Monday, stayed at an ASCI site
On to Calias, overnight on the Citi Europe, very quiet
Tunnel this morning, put on an earlier train, almost empty, and home
Will need to find the name of the site tomorrow, in the grounds of a "castle "! Faded glory! But the grounds were lovely , the facilities outdated, fishing lake on site

Very quiet, no one there very "seasons of mist and mellow fruitfulness"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome home
Just for you 
http://picosong.com/aNzd 
Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome home Sandra. I haven't quite made it that far tho I crossed on the boat a week past Sunday /Monday - came directly to grandson-minding duties which I've thoroughly enjoyed. 

Now ready for another holiday!! ;-) Only kidding, my daughter has just had me to the local spa for a full-body massage - feeling very chilled.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That was really beautiful Jan, you really are a fantastic whistler, thank you 

jiwawa sounds like you had a good time with the grandson 

Must admit we are both very tired and now need time to rest in our own surrounded

But it's so so good to home

Now Barry I bought three 6 packs of Leffie on buy two get one free

Will check the price tomorrow, it's 9%, the wine I drink is 10%!!

Bought some cheese too, 

So when are you coming ??

It will keep if I hide it from the kids 

At 9% I need to

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Now home,
> Really pleased to be back, just arrived
> Came straight from the tunnel to home
> Found a vet Monday, stayed at an ASCI site
> ...


Only just seen this!:nerd:
Glad you are both home safe!:smile2:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Sandra,

Welcome back! Looks like one hell of a trip. 

Relax now and look after yourselves. Hope you are both well.

Kind regards and the very best of health. 

&&& Enjoy the wine!! ;-) 

Alex & Carol Black..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Alex,

How are you doing health wise?

It was a good trip but even if we have the chance I doubt I'd ever travel such a long way again

Unless by 'plane

God willing we will spend early summer in France next year

Where have you been lately on your travels ?

Sandra and Albert


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> That was really beautiful Jan, you really are a fantastic whistler, thank you
> 
> jiwawa sounds like you had a good time with the grandson
> 
> ...


Welcome back! 

Sounds like you bought Leffe Rituel which is rocket fuel! The stuff I normally drink is Blonde. Not quite as strong but Ill have to think of an excuse to help you quaff it now of course.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought some Comte, which I can take or leave, Tomme Noire and a cheap but delicious Munster-Gerome, should have bought a dozen boxes of that, otherfrench cheeses I can get around here and on the market cheese stalls

Still like a bit of genuine creamy Lancashire though, not the supermarket stuff 

It is the Rituel, told you I know nothing about beer!!!

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree about proper Lancashire. Delightful.

Yeah mind how you go with that Leffe. I discovered it in Brittany years ago. We stopped for a couple of beers on the bike and I downed two of them before heading back to the aire. Thinking I had only had two small beers and probably ok to ride but wondered why I had a bit of a wobble on.  Checked the percentage next day in intermarche.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome back!

Sounds like a wonderful trip - and that set my mind racing. 

I hope your home didn't miss you too much and that it's good to be home again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Back in the thick of it Christine

Albert's gone to the school end of term report to hear how young Alberts doing

Not well as we already knew, he just goes off the straight and narrow when Alberts not around, even the school have been asking when is his grandad back!!

It's such a frustration, young Albert is a bright intelligent kid but just can't seem to apply himself, mixes with street wise kids when he gets a chance ,but he isn't street wise, his size belies his age, he's 14 and 6' 2", a good looking lad, but nevertheless just a kid

His mum has to work so he needs to see himself off to school so he's always late even when he's up and ready before she leaves, he's home before her and says he can't do his homework alone so he doesn't bother

He wants to live here Monday to Friday so his grandad can help him sort out his homework and reading between the lines help him sort out himself, his grandad is the father figure in his life and his mum says he's been missing him whilst we were away

I just wash, cook and clean and ensure all runs smoothly in the background much as I always did with our own kids 

So it looking like we will have two grandkids living here for a while, Megs whilst she does her Masters at Manchester Uni (Although her mum lives just up the road) but I think having lived away for 3years doing her degree and a year in Switzerland as an Au pair she wants the freedom from family life she can have here without two younger siblings

And Young Albert

We've been blighted I mean blessed ! with kids forever:wink2:>

Just as our last child left home Megs was born and her single mum was at uni in Sheffield doing a Nursing degree, so she lived with us

We carried her up mountains, fretted over cot deaths, dropped her at nursery, worked full time and collected her on the way home

Went on to do the same for Alex when the marriage broke down, and I tell you even though their mum went onto marry a fantastic guy whose been a great dad to them (and a fantastic "son" to us both )you never rid yourself of the early years and the bonds that form. As far as they are concerned they have two homes and that is that, no discussion 

Young Alberts different, never knew his dad, none of us ever did, vanished as soon as his mum was pregnant, it's funny life, but he is ours, one of our large family network, and one day he too will find his way, and be one great guy in more than one sense if he continues to grow !!

So there you go Christine, our adventures with the family are more varied than our travels

I could write a book, if only I had time :grin2::wink2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

aldra said:


> Thanks Alex,
> 
> How are you doing health wise?
> 
> ...


Doing ok Sandra. No real changes so far.. :wink2:

We were not out of the country this year but had a great trip down south taking in two weddings. Our daughters wedding was in London in August and was just amazing. Then we had another down in Plymouth area. Way too hot for me.. (Hormone jags!!!!) we also had a few rally's we attended. One steam fair (Shabbington) and one Veteran Vespa / classic show. Great fun. 5 weeks in all. We did miss our trip down the Mosel this year what with one thing and another. Normally over there for the wine festivals.. ;-) Hoping to spend some time in South Spain over the winter 2017 though... All being well.

Still having the odd bought of AF... !! Makes me feel quite unwell that does. :frown2:

You guys stay well please...

Regards. Alex & carol ....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And you too Alex

I feel for you with the hormone jabs

How well I remember the menopause, the hot sweats, you can't describe them you just live through them

Albert no longer has the jabs and is just about getting over them

Still has the belly and boobs though !!

I think he's milking the excuse though !

Take care

We are hoping the scan at the end of the month will be ok 

But he had a new melonoma on his rib cage, removed with clear margins in time for our holiday 

Don't know how it travelled there, I expect in the blood , the first one outside of his arm 

But we know we are on borrowed time

But really we hope we are not

So who knows?

Maybe, but there is nothing we can do to change anything 

So we need to just keep hoping 

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome home ! Sounds like you had a great trip !
We are still at Torre del Mar.
Swedish grandkids arrive next week then we fly home for a week .
Returning for a further 3/4 weeks then home via Bilbao early Dec.
Good luck on 30 th
Margaret


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoy yourselves both of you

Hope the rain stays away

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Some forecast this weekend then clear next week!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

This is the thread on the trip to Croatia Jean 

Not sure it will help you much , but the coast road down to Dubrovnik is fantastic the sea beautiful 

Loads of small campsites on the beach but watch out for very steep tracks down to them 

Certainly a trip worth doing 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Sandra - I eventually found it and have spent ages reading it through!

So that's my next trip sorted!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a fantastic trip Jean

It is a long way, but a beautiful one 

I look forward to reading about it 

You could of course do Venice , but I bet you’ve already done it , but it’s on route 

If you decide to come back via the Italian lakes the route from Italy toFrance is fantastic 

Have a great time planning

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, Sandra, I've been to Venice, and across the north of Italy so I may head north from Croatia into Hungary etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never see us as great travelers 

Apart from an epic journey from Manchester to Jerusalem over land and sea with three kids 

But thinking about it we’ve travelled miles in Europe 

So maybe we do know a thing or two about travels, about MHomes 

And at almost 75 yrs old

About life 

Sandra


----------

